# BMW CCA Corral hosted by NCC at Baltimore Grand Prix - limited time only!!!



## pseto (Sep 28, 2004)

*BMW CCA Corral hosted by National Capital Chapter at the Baltimore Grand Prix*

Important: The National Capital Chapter will be hosting a corral for the various races (including ALMS) that is being held Labor Day weekend in Baltimore, Maryland.

Let's support the BMW Team RLR M3's that will be out to win again in 2011!

The BMW CCA corral will be adjacent to the ALMS paddock, with tickets that provide excellent viewing of all the races.

The ALMS race is being held in conjunction with the IZOD Indy Car Series race.

Schedule:
The 2011 Baltimore Grand Prix Festival of Speed will feature five professional car races: The IZOD Indycar Series on Sunday, the American Le Mans Series (ALMS) on Saturday, and the Firestone Indy Lights Series, the Star Mazda, and the USF2000 Series. There will also be concerts on Friday and Saturday nights.

The Club needs 100 members to purchase tickets for the corral, as soon as possible, in order to be guaranteed a preferred BMW corralspace. We need your reservation by *January 24th*, the Monday after the NCC annual meeting. We realize the event is months away, but the organizers are assigning corral locations now. If you plan to attend, please register now, or our Club will not be able to reserve a corral space, they will be filled by other clubs. If you plan to attend the corral, you MUST register on the http://ncc.motorsportreg.com Web site (see info below).

Four Ticket Options:
Friday, Saturday, Sunday 3-day ticket with vehicle corral admittance: $ 262.50 
Friday, Saturday, Sunday 3-day ticket without a car corral parking pass: $210.00 
Friday-Saturday, 2-day ticket with vehicle corral admittance: $157.50 
Friday-Saturday, 2-day ticket without a car corral parking pass: $115.50

If you have already purchased a ticket, you can still be a part of the BMW Corral. No money is needed now for current ticket holders, but you do need to register for tickets through MotorsportReg. Baltimore Race officials will handle ticket exchanges.

*GET TICKETS HERE*

http://www.nccbmwcca.org/bgp/corral_flyer.pdf

For more info on the Baltimore Grand Prix, see their website.










Here's the track layout and where our corral will be located. Its towards the bottom left hand corner, below turn 8, in a large parking lot near Camden Yards, right next to the ALMS paddock and close to Pit Row. Seems like a prime location to me 

http://www.nccbmwcca.org/bgp/tracklayout.pdf


----------

